# Will Atlas 12" tailstock fit the bed on an Atlas 10" lathe?



## tfleming (Oct 28, 2017)

I have an extra Atlas TH54 lathe bed.  I came up with the bright idea to put 2 tailstocks on it for shaft testing and verification.  So, I would love to use 12" tailstock on it, but I certainly can go with the 10".  So, will the 12" Atlas tailstock fit the TH54 ways?  Inquiring minds want to know!  LOL.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi tfleming,
no sir, the 12" tailstock will not function as desired, it will be too tall


----------



## tfleming (Oct 28, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi tfleming,
> no sir, the 12" tailstock will not function as desired, it will be too tall


Thanks Ulma Doc, however, if I went to the 12" tailstocks, I would buy 2 of them.  I certainly understand that the 12" won't match up with the existing 10" one.  The only benefit for me is that if I go with the 10" one, I only have to buy 1.  However, I am more than happy to purchase 2 12" tailstocks if they will fit the ways.  I am working with just the bed as the headstock is removed, and will stay removed.  There will be 2 tailstocks "facing" each other for what I have in mind.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 28, 2017)

Depending on fit on the ways, you will have created what is commonly known as "bench centers". Just thinking out out, but wouldn't be simpler to obtain a straight OD MT sleeve to fit your chuck, or better yet to sleeve your headstock down to accept a center? Bear in mind that true bench centers use only "dead" centers to avoid introducing bearing runout into your verification. I could understand if your headstock is junked out, but even then you may end up making a compatible base for the "reverse facing" tailstock, or possibly modifying the top half to fit "backwards". In any case, special care will be needed to ensure alignment between the two tailstocks.


----------



## tfleming (Oct 28, 2017)

Tony, spot on about "bench centers".  Yes, I plan to use dead centers when checking shafting.  My main reason is to check crankshafts.  I do quite a bit of work on old, hit and miss engines.  Takes wee a bit of time to dial it in chucked in the working lathe.  I thought if I used the extra bed, and put 2 tailstocks on it with dead centers, I could very nicely throw crankshafts onto in and check the journals and overall straightness.  good comments so far.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 28, 2017)

Before drilling and in some cases tapping the holes in the beds, the 9", 10" and 12" Atlas built beds with 3/8" ways are all the same.  So two 10" or two 12" tailstocks will fit any Atlas made bed except those for the 6".  The same 10D-6 Tailstock Base is used on the 10D and later and the 101.07361 and 101.07381 and later except for the 12" lever operated tailstock and the 12" tailstock turret (they both have 2" high bases).  We have no parts lists for the earlier 10" or for the 101.07360 and 101.07380 but presumably they all used 10-6, which would probably also fit all of the beds.  And for that matter, aside from having to adjust the clamp bolt length, all of the tailstocks will also fit onto the late 12" 1/2" beds.  I have had both the 10D-6 and the 2" tall version of the 10D-6 base (L6-6A) on my 3996.

The front to back position of all of the Atlas tailstocks is adjustable.  So although it won't much matter with a bench center, you could temporarily fit a carriage to the bed and match up the front to back positions of the normal and turned-around tailstock.  

Also, the tailstocks are within 0.005" of being bilaterally symetrical.  And have approximately the same offset capability  (if you put the same slotted head adjust screw in the rear as in the front) in both directions.  So pick either one as being correct and adjust the other one to it.


----------



## tfleming (Oct 28, 2017)

wa5cab, thanks!  That is the clarification I was looking for.  thanks to ALL for the responses!  I appreciate it.  Using the spare TH54 as a bench center should make a dandy crankshaft tester


----------

